# H: Necromunda House Escher Gang box, NIB; W: Old FW Hydra turret or $$



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

G'day Team. 

I've got the totally awesome and oldhammer - for those into it - House Escher gang box, looking for either one of these: 
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/argos/steel/slhydra.jpg

Or $100 AU ono - that's about $70 US or 45 of your British Pounds, you financial do-well-ers.

I've also chucked these guys up on some buy/swap/sell sites, but I'm hoping a heretic may be able to help me out with the FW kit!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't have one myself, my only FW hydra was aweapons platform not turret. however i wanted to bring tjisto your attention. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer...a-Manticore-/161804434580?hash=item25ac4bbc94


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Guess the $70 does not include post to US? Can I get a shipping estimate? I'm in Houston, Texas, USA 77054


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I don't have one myself, my only FW hydra was aweapons platform not turret. however i wanted to bring tjisto your attention.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer-...item25ac4bbc94


Awesome share, thanks!



HokieHWT said:


> Guess the $70 does not include post to US? Can I get a shipping estimate? I'm in Houston, Texas, USA 77054


Hmmm well if I didn't include shipping it would wipe out a fair bit of the money...
The allegedly 'easy to use' mail thing here 
http://auspost.com.au/media/documents/international-post-easy-guide-06-october-2014.pdf
Seems to indicate that you'd be paying either 17 or 25 USD on top for postage (I need to get some scales).


----------

